# Newsletters > Balthasar Gracian's The Art of Worldly Wisdom >  Aphorism #53 Diligent and Intelligent.

## Admin

Aphorism #53 Diligent and Intelligent.

Diligence promptly executes what intelligence slowly excogitates. Hurry is the failing of fools; they know not the crucial point and set to work without preparation. On the other hand, the wise more often fail from procrastination; foresight begets deliberation, and remiss action often nullifies prompt judgment. Celerity is the mother of good fortune. He has done much who leaves nothing over till to-morrow. Festina lente is a royal motto.

More...

----------

